
I worked on Facebook's Trending team – the most toxic work experience of my life - lahdo
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/may/17/facebook-trending-news-team-curators-toxic-work-environment
======
ManlyBread
> There is an extraordinary amount of talent on the team, but poor management,
> coupled with intimidation, favoritism and sexism, has resulted in a deeply
> uncomfortable work environment.

...and no one had ever sued Facebook over this? How come that this information
has been made available only after it was revealed that there's a political
bias when it comes to the news? It smells like someone is trying to spin the
political bias into some kind of mistreatment issue.

~~~
brudgers
[IANAL] My understanding of US labor law is that a contractor would have
little direct legal recourse against Facebook for such problems in the
workplace. Sidestepping liability for labor law violations, unemployment
benefits, and potential unionization are sometimes reasons for which companies
contract out work that could otherwise be performed by ordinary employees.

